# CM9 for bionic



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

I have been looking for two days now for a good cm9 link. Does anyone have one they would like to share?
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Droid hive got hacked and rombot was lost. They are slowly putting it back together .
The best place to look for now is http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28127-rootromsics-leaksfxzrsdthreadsguidessafestrapbootstrapall-download-links-in-op-updated-dailyformerly-whats-in-dev/

He keeps the thread updated on new stuff


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

Man i came from the thunderbolt. And i am kust curious as to what the differences between safestrap and rom manager are. Can i flash from rom manager or not really

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Safe strap will put up the option to get a recovery menu every time you boot. So if you are in a boot loop you have a way out.

It also saves a rom to the safe side and another to the unsafe.. unsafe side is generally stock..again this will save you.

I'd say its much better than rom manager in just about every aspect.. just my opinion. I know its saved me a ton of headaches

its almost impossible to completely brick your phone in a way you can't quickly fix.

It has back up and restore plus other options all in one menu..

As far as flashing.. I don't think you can use anything other than bootstrap or safestrap to flash







either way it would be silly to not use safestrap


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Might I suggest liquid Mr 2.x if you want a good non blur rom. In my opinion it is the one that is most polished at this point.

The blur roms are black hole , redhead and icsbean.. all three will give you less trouble as far as common bugs go. Like the rotation animation and delay on signal. They are smooth, fast and your only options if you use web top

If you want to stay on gb then flash eclipse 3..


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

This phone seems entirely different when flashing roms it seems. For some them you must already be on am ics leak?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

ICS-based ROMs I believe are slowly being updated for the .232 ICS leak since I read lately that it is fairly stable for an ICS build on the Bionic. I mean, it is the ICS kernel, so I imagine it should be easier to see better ICS ROMs on the Bionic now that that is out.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## kennydied23 (Jun 26, 2011)

The kexec cm9 is pretty slick. The home button and camera doesnt work yet, but it's not bad.


----------

